# two-sided fireplace



## Holly31 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a fireplace that is open on two sides that currently I use to burn wood. I would like to convert it to a gas-burning fireplace. Gas Inserts are only open on one side. Is my only option to remove the fireplace and install a new one? Or can I get away with installing a firebox? Or is that the same thing?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Call a fireplace store or contractor & ask them about a "gas log set."


----------



## urborn2die (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you wanting to use it for a heat source or decoration?

there are a couple things you can do either way. Close one side and use a insert or find someone who KNOWS GAS PIPING WELL and have them modify a insert for 2 sided use.

I also have a double sides fireplace and use it allot in the winter. I am planning on converting it to gas in the future. However I am NOT going to use natural gas but building a set of gas burners for Propane use.

I am installing a large propane tank on the side of the fireplace in a enclosed bench seat box and running 2 long length gas grill burners across the floorand using the permanent heat rocks to cover the burners makes it look nice and helps radiate the heat. I am also thinking of installing them into a sand box to have a more of a "artistic" surface fire vs utilitarian. 

No mattre WHAT you do it make sure that you follow the 3 S's in gas pipe safety.

Sealed with no leaks
Secluded AWAY from heat 
Secured to prevent rupture due to wear from vibration.


----------

